
CriptoMünze - marcionitao
https://marcionitao.github.io/munze
======
marcionitao
CryptoMünze is a real-time dashboard that displays the top 10 cryptocurrencies
based on currency price, market capitalization and overall circulating supply
- obtained from the leading cryptocurrency resource CoinMarketCap.

~~~
grzm
If this is your application and it meets the guidelines, this is likely better
posted as a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
marcionitao
Thanks.

